# Modified Lexus LFA in Japan | Lexon Exclusive | Vossen VFS2



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

May was a very busy month for us with one of the shows we attended being Wekfest Japan! Wekfest has grown to become one of the most highly regarded car show events and Vossen is proud to be a headline sponsor. We flew out to capture some of the amazing JDM Vossen equipped cars in Japan for their first Wekfest show there. The food wasn't bad either!



************ recently covered this LFA below with a fantastic write-up with some exceptional photography by Dino there. As you know the LFA is one of the rarest exotics around with only 500 produced, only 165 or so in Japan. Lexon Exclusive modified this particular LFA with their carbon fiber front lip and our new VFS-2 wheels with 20x10.5 front and 20x12 rear in our silver polish finish so this truly a one of a kind car!

Check out the link to read and see it all!

Video coming your way

​


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Our short but sweet Lexus LFA video. Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GXzXiPD9Sw&list=UUeCmQQXai_CwKDHZRO6nDBQ
​


----------

